# Chitam Ranch



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

I recently went to the Chitam ranch as a guest of Brett (Broadonrod) just to hang out and enjoy Labor Day weekend. We rode the ranch and spent a couple evenings watching deer. We sat together one evening and had over 20 bucks at one stand, unbelievable! Not just the number but the quality! I have never hunted south Texas but deer hunting is definatly not new to me. My fist trips to the deer blind started when my dad thought I was old enough to sit still for a couple of hours, LOL. I was kinda floored when I saw how the thread that Brett had posted went south. I thought I would post some of the pictures of the deer I took while enjoying an evening sitting in the blind.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Man... looking at the video to now... that black faced big brow deer really exploded this year...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> Man... looking at the video to now... that black faced big brow deer really exploded this year...


 Good Eye my brother LOL !!! All of the deer that he just posted are in that video and I think they all put between 5 and 30 inches on only one of the mature bucks we saw I think lost a few inches


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Dammit Man. You have some awesome bucks there. Good job!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Listo said:


> *Dammit* Man. You have some awesome bucks there. Good job!


No they are in *M A V E R I C K*. :spineyes:


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Good Eye my brother LOL !!! All of the deer that he just posted are in that video and I think they all put between 5 and 30 inches on only one of the mature bucks we saw I think lost a few inches


Yeah... thought I saw that 8 in there too... was really just trying to FF to get the angles on the black faced guy...

I see why you think he has 40" of mass now he starts out real right on bases and H-2's... cant tell on 3's and 4's... You need him to have what? like 113-116" down to break 2?


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

absolutly amazing!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

If it ever calms down in Mexico I would love to start managing our place down there. Really sucks!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Listo said:


> If it ever calms down in Mexico I would love to start managing our place down there. Really sucks!


LOL. I could afford Brandonrods place for one year. Or I could afford to hunt Mexico for the next 6 yrs. I am a sucker for the camplife with the fellers. So, I will just keep shooting my 160's every other year or so. Nice place he has there for sure. Wish I was Rich.hwell:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> Yeah... thought I saw that 8 in there too... was really just trying to FF to get the angles on the black faced guy...
> 
> I see why you think he has 40" of mass now he starts out real right on bases and H-2's... cant tell on 3's and 4's... You need him to have what? like 113-116" down to break 2?


Here is the same deer I think he is at least in the 90s. A friend of mine saw a deer the other day and its a deer we called the 29 buck he went from a 15pt 2 years ago to a 9 pt last year and he says this year he is every bit of 210 Im looking foward to seeing him in person and getting some video I hope next week...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Here is the same deer I think he is at least in the 90s. A friend of mine saw a deer the other day and its a deer we called the 29 buck he went from a 15pt 2 years ago to a 9 pt last year and he says this year he is every bit of 210 Im looking foward to seeing him in person and getting some video I hope next week...


That is a Good Son of a Gun for sure.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

hubba hubba!


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

GOOD LORD. Those are some great buclks. I would enjoy just being able to sit in the stand and see deer of this caliber. One day maybe.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'm a good picture taker.. ask pacontender.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool pics. But they ain't no swordfish, Brett.

Brandon


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I'm a good picture taker.. ask pacontender.


Yep, you are a pro for sure.

Awesome bucks!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This could be a great year for everyone, and Thanks Rory for posting the pics you have a much nicer camera than I do for sure.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> Cool pics. But they ain't no swordfish, Brett.
> 
> Brandon


 Get ready to pack those sacks buddy !!!! LOL


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is a video of mine.

http://buffsblackwidow.com/chunky/Chunky%20Squared_0001.wmv


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chunky said:


> Here is a video of mine.
> 
> http://buffsblackwidow.com/chunky/Chunky Squared_0001.wmv


 Now thats a variety. LOL


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

good lookn deer and pics.


----------

